# play with LINER..lol



## snowkei (Dec 17, 2006)

hello guys~
Im always enjoy in playing LINER..
LINER makes me pretty and be confident
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what I used

face
Cle De Peau foundation 

brow
En Coleur eye pencil #P01

eye
Bobbi Brown e/s #Bone
fluidine #Blacktrack
e/s #Black Tied
     #Passionate
Shu Uemura false lashes #Luxe Black

lip
Shiseido Maquillage lipstick #RD

dont u think liner just like a bolt ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















different brow...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pliiiiiiiiiiiiz tell me which one u like~~


----------



## effboysinthebut (Dec 17, 2006)

Very nice. It's unique, in a good way.


----------



## theleopardcake (Dec 17, 2006)

that's insane. i love all of your looks. they're so creative and i never get tired of looking at all of your creations!


----------



## poocatgrrl (Dec 17, 2006)

Beautiful...just, wow.  I could never pull that off but it looks wonderful on you!


----------



## Pimptress (Dec 17, 2006)

wow! you rock! I like the second eyebrows. it's really like a "madame butterfly" sort of look

or at least, for some reason, that's what it made me think of


----------



## mzreyes (Dec 17, 2006)

OMG you and your cool eyeliner looks!!! MORE than flawless


----------



## saniyairshad (Dec 17, 2006)

u look like a retro geisha...UR SOOO GORGEOUS LOVE UR MU...ur so creative... ur totally rocking the eyeliner...


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 17, 2006)

You are so talented! I love it.


----------



## delovely (Dec 18, 2006)

wow, thats so dramatic and beautiful! I like the first set of brows just because they're a little more elegant and glamorous. the second set of brows are fine, just more natural.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 18, 2006)

OMG!!!  Girl...you have some serious talent there, this is awesome!!


----------



## n_c (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow...so creative!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 18, 2006)

whoa that's really cool looking!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Dec 18, 2006)

oooh i love this. you're so inspirational with all the crazy stuff you do. i love it all. i like the first eyebrows better


----------



## mellz (Dec 18, 2006)

I swear you're the eyeliner queen! Amazing!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 18, 2006)

fab!!! you always have really creative posts and I admire your skills


----------



## Miss World (Dec 18, 2006)

I love looking at your FOTDs and all.. you always look great and unique ^_^ keep it up gurl!


----------



## MelodyKat (Dec 18, 2006)

wow girl this look is sooo HOTT!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 18, 2006)

Creative and looks awesome!


----------



## Crazy Girly (Dec 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 

 
_You are so talented! I love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
dito


----------



## crimsonette (Dec 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Crazy Girly* 

 
_dito 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
again, just amazing... so creative!!


----------



## Daligani (Dec 18, 2006)

Holy flippin' $#!^balls.. I hate to quote Paris Hilton and all, but, that's hot!!!


----------



## d_copper (Dec 18, 2006)

I like the second brow! Just lifts up the face and makes it look more balanced.

Ohh and may I ask what eyeshadow primer do you use? I have tried Urban Decay Primer Potion and my eyeshadows still crease  .


----------



## Glitziegal (Dec 18, 2006)

Love it!
As someone else said totally Retro Geisha.  I love your creativity.


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 18, 2006)

great work. i love it with Passionate and the lips are pretty


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 18, 2006)

I like the first set of brows.


sooooo wanna come to texas and do MY face with that talent of yours????


----------



## Pei (Dec 18, 2006)

U're very talented.

The second look's brows is better IMO.

Very opera-inspired.


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Dec 18, 2006)

this is stunning! and i prefer the first brows


----------



## snowkei (Dec 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_copper* 

 
_I like the second brow! Just lifts up the face and makes it look more balanced.

Ohh and may I ask what eyeshadow primer do you use? I have tried Urban Decay Primer Potion and my eyeshadows still crease  ._

 
hey I often use MAC paints . Bobbi Brown eyeshadow stick or Paul & Joe eye gloss... If U wanna make the color of e/s more clear, paints and e/s stick are good choices! If U like BLING BLING...then choose Paul & Joe! It's SO SHINING and very pretty! I love it so much


----------



## snowkei (Dec 18, 2006)

thx everyone =)


----------



## Showgirl (Dec 18, 2006)

First brows are prettier *nods*


----------



## charkkatz (Dec 18, 2006)

you're freakin' tallllllented.

do a tutorial if you have time please!!!


----------



## Caderas (Dec 18, 2006)

GASP!  that's simply brilliant.  ;]


----------



## mm87511 (Dec 18, 2006)

LOVE them....sorry if it sounds rude but I think your foundation is a tab too pale for your skintone.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Dec 18, 2006)

Im lovin' it


----------



## Pinklady77 (Dec 18, 2006)

cool/


----------



## snowkei (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mm87511* 

 
_LOVE them....sorry if it sounds rude but I think your foundation is a tab too pale for your skintone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
never mind~~I'd love to have suggestion
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I didn't have blush on my face..I think that's why I look pale~ haha


----------



## snowkei (Dec 19, 2006)

thx all  =))))))))


----------



## Ambi (Dec 19, 2006)

I love your FOTDs!


----------



## user79 (Dec 19, 2006)

Very creative and the liner looks nice. Did you apply the black eyeshadow on top of it?


----------



## Bianca (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow!!!!!! I like it a lot!


----------



## snowkei (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Very creative and the liner looks nice. Did you apply the black eyeshadow on top of it?_

 
thx..I made a demonstration pic ...then u may know where I apply black tied!! hope U'll understand what I mean


----------



## snowkei (Dec 19, 2006)

thank U ALLLLLL


----------



## noteventherain (Dec 19, 2006)

AWESOME!  that looks so unique and creative!  I love it when it looks like art on your eyes.

The only thing I'm not so partial to are the eyebrows (in either set), but i like the ones in the first the best.


----------



## almondeyez81 (Dec 19, 2006)

Thats so gorgeous, I love it , it looks so perfect!


----------



## Starbright211 (Dec 19, 2006)

Awesome!!! I love it!!!


----------



## User34 (Dec 19, 2006)

I think it's  great! what a fun creative look. =)


----------



## angelica (Dec 20, 2006)

You have some great artistic talent!!!


----------



## *emilie* (Dec 20, 2006)

niiiiiice


----------



## Nick (Dec 20, 2006)

I _love_ this. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## snowkei (Dec 20, 2006)

thank U everyone!!!!


----------



## Emmi (Dec 20, 2006)

Thats's insane! You look great!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Dec 22, 2006)

That is so rad Snowkei,I looove it!


----------



## JoyZz (Dec 22, 2006)

Always fantastic!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 22, 2006)

You are so gorgeous!  That is so well done!


----------



## jackie100 (Dec 22, 2006)

Gorgeous and so creative!!!!  

 Snowkei, I love the way your hair looks in all of your fotd's... is your hair naturally wavy like that? Do you mind me asking if you use curling iron or how do you get your hair looking like that? It looks hot! Thanks


----------



## snowkei (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jackie100* 

 
_Gorgeous and so creative!!!! 

Snowkei, I love the way your hair looks in all of your fotd's... is your hair naturally wavy like that? Do you mind me asking if you use curling iron or how do you get your hair looking like that? It looks hot! Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hmm...I went to a hair salon and get my perm during March this year. And it looks like what u see in the pics right now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Im too lazy to use curling iron everyday ... (Im not sure if 'perm' means curl my hair
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...)


----------



## snowkei (Dec 22, 2006)

thank you everyone!^__________^


----------



## Esperanza (Dec 28, 2006)

Great job, you're really creative


----------



## snowkei (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks <3


----------



## Sanne (Dec 28, 2006)

that's hot!


----------



## user79 (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_thx..I made a demonstration pic ...then u may know where I apply black tied!! hope U'll understand what I mean
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








_

 
Thanks for explaining.


----------



## arora (Dec 29, 2006)

hey girl, I think I have seen your blog on wretch?
fabulous


----------



## L0VELY (Dec 29, 2006)

You're so talented!! I always look forward to seeing your FOTDs and tutorials!!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Dec 29, 2006)

Amazing!! Totally unique and creative, what a fabulous job.
I love this look with the arched brow


----------



## snowkei (Dec 30, 2006)

thank you everyone =)))))))))


----------



## snowkei (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x_allgunsdrawn* 

 
_You are the most amazing makeup skills. Ever. The end.

Only thing I didn't like was your eyebrows. They look so artificial when you use a black, but maybe you were going for that, haha. The shape of them doesn't complement your eyes that well either.

Other than that, wowww. 
Love the rhinestones. 
<3_

 
thanks for your suggestion
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  haha I don't know what style of brow should I do on my face, either..


----------



## veilchen (Dec 30, 2006)

Wow, this looks so artistic, very pretty!


----------



## deathcabber (Dec 30, 2006)

That is so stunning!


----------



## snowkei (Dec 31, 2006)

thanks LOL


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jan 29, 2007)

Snowkei your awesome, I love this so much,can you make a tutorial by any chance of
how to do your eyeliner like that step by step? I am makeup impaired,
esp.with eyeliner and fluidline! Thankyou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## snowkei (Jan 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_Snowkei your awesome, I love this so much,can you make a tutorial by any chance of
how to do your eyeliner like that step by step? I am makeup impaired,
esp.with eyeliner and fluidline! Thankyou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
hello dear EmbalmerBabe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think eyeliner skill will improve by praticing...my hand fluttered when I was a makeup newbie..after continuing practicing..I won't flutter anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  try my suggestion if U will, Im sure that Ur liner skill will be much better


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello doll,I will keep practicing, thankyou for the inspiration. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So any chance you might make a tutorial for this eye look? Lol....thankyou Snowkei your a great talent.


----------



## Carmen75 (Jan 30, 2007)

love it...very creative


----------



## sweetxxglamour (Jan 30, 2007)

This is amazing


----------



## Buttercup (Feb 1, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## Simi (Feb 2, 2007)

Great job


----------



## ashley_v85 (Feb 2, 2007)

That looks soooo cool! I love it.


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Feb 2, 2007)

TALENTED!! im getting pretty good at applying liquid eyeline in different shapes, but i could NEVER do this on both eyes and make them look the same up front! GREAT JOB on the symmetrical part of this! it looks great! where do you wear eye-make up like this to? am i missing out on great outings?!?! lol.


----------



## Pearlette (Feb 2, 2007)

girl you're so creative !
very haute couture makeup ! =p


----------



## snowkei (Feb 5, 2007)

thank you everyone **^^*


----------



## tdm (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow! You did a fantastic job. I like the first brows. What brush did you use for your liner?


----------



## june19th (Feb 5, 2007)

I think that e/l shape is amazing.. I could see it in a magazine, or on a runway. Seriously! Very creative!


----------



## jayme (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Snowkei  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , 

I like your first eyebrowversion more.

I am a great fan of your make ups at all , i love all of them you have posted.

(sorry, but my english isn't very good.)

jayme


----------



## snowkei (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tdm* 

 
_Wow! You did a fantastic job. I like the first brows. What brush did you use for your liner?_

 
I use AVEDA angle brush <3


----------



## snowkei (Mar 14, 2007)

thanks


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Mar 14, 2007)

Please make a tutorial of how you did it I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------

